# The Club



## R-balljunkie (Sep 10, 2014)

hi

does anyone have a membership to this facility?

the-club dot com

It looks like a really nice facility, especially with the hardwood squash and racquetball courts.


feedback appreciated.

thanks


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

I considered membership but finally decided against it. Decent value. A lot of expats' social lives revolves around it. Decent facilities, great restaurant. Subsidised/cheap booze.
You need existing members to introduce you, but you would generally find someone in your office who is a member.


----------



## R-balljunkie (Sep 10, 2014)

hmm, intro only or word of mouth? sounds a bit snootish (ii made that word up).

I'm mostly interested in the racquet sports and perhaps some diving.


----------



## Jordanbasset (Jun 11, 2014)

We have been there a couple of times for dinner in the restaurants as guests of a friend. It is very nice and the restaurants drinks are excellent value. 
However we decided not to join as the initial joining fee (one off) and the annual membership came to around 16,000 dirhams if my memory serves me right, for myself and my wife. I could get an awful lot of meals and drinks for that. Plus my own apartment complex has very good facilities so the sports side was less of a draw.
If that was not the case I would have been very tempted to join.


----------



## rsinner (Feb 3, 2009)

R-balljunkie said:


> hmm, intro only or word of mouth? sounds a bit snootish (ii made that word up).
> 
> I'm mostly interested in the racquet sports and perhaps some diving.


doesn't joining a club anywhere in the world require member introductions? Not word of mouth - I think they need to sign as an introducer or something like that.

I think you will get racquet sports to your heart's content, but will be very surprised if they do any diving. 

Agree to the post above - the reason we didnt join was that our building already has a decent pool and gym. We don't eat out that much (my son needs to be in bed by 6:30-7 and we don't have a maid), and everything else I fancy (not much) I can pay for and play. Maybe I don't realise what I am missing  SInce every member I know really likes it.


----------



## R-balljunkie (Sep 10, 2014)

Jordanbasset said:


> We have been there a couple of times for dinner in the restaurants as guests of a friend. It is very nice and the restaurants drinks are excellent value.
> However we decided not to join as the initial joining fee (one off) .....



Aaah. missed out on the "one off" reference, i.e. application fee of sorts. This kinda skews the value to cost. I can swallow a grand/annually, but two grand, have to put some more thought in it.




rsinner said:


> doesn't joining a club anywhere in the world require member introductions?


To be honest, I've never joined a "private" club. They're not too common stateside.

I'm interested in racquetball mostly, but would play squash in a pinch. From my research i don't see any other courts in AD.


Thanks for the input....if anyone has knows of nice courts in AD, im all ears.


----------

